# My 55 gallon multi species fake rock/mud background vivarium



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have been a "lurker" of this forum for several years and a professional and amateur keeper of dart frogs for many years and I figured it was about time to start participating and share some of what I do.

Here are some pics of the rainforest vivarium that I built this year out of a 55 gallon aquarium. The lighting consists of a powercompact fixture and a t8 shop light, all the bulbs are 6500k. One of the t8 bulbs is a 5.0 UV bulb. I also have to 25 watt halogen puck lights that create basking sites. These work really well as the focused beams make a neat sunlight penetrating through the canopy effect. The background is made from styrofoam and concrete. Half is painted brown and textured to look like a mud bank. The other half is painted to look like a rock waterfall. I tried to blend the two sections seemlessly together. The entire front of the tank is a water section with fish, plants, and freshwater shrimp. There are bromeliads, ferns, tilliansids, orchids, java mass, aquatic plants, and two ficus trained as bonsai (another hobby of mine). There is also a misting system hooked up to it that has 4 nozzles and runs about 4 minutes a day three times a day. Right now I just have dart frogs (solid orange galactonotus) in it, but I will have a pair of gold dust day geckos in it as well once I've quarantined them for a few more weeks. I had kept two leaf chameleons in there and they did very well, until they drowned themselves! I learned my lesson there, they are just too slow and clumsy to be in a tank with water. The only maintenance I do on the tank is to feed the frogs and prune the plants occasionally. The misting system keeps the tank clean as well as keeps the water level in the aquatic section constant. Using pure RO/DI water is essential here so that there is no mineral accumulation on the plants, glass, and aquatic section. I don't need to feed the fish, which are a dwarf freshwater puffer species (the smallest species in the world), as they eat any fruitflies that fall in the water as well as the small snails that hitchhiked on the plants. I unfortunately did not take any pics while building this vivarium but I would be happy to answer any questions that you might have on it's construction. Unfortunately my picture taking skills are not so good but thanks for looking and let me know what you think!



http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss165/frankpayne32/100_0441.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss165/frankpayne32/100_0432.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss165/frankpayne32/100_0445.jpg

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss165/frankpayne32/100_0437.jpg


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice tank.


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have 5 solid orange galactonotus in it. I have had them for about two years and they have been in the tank since I built it a little over a year ago. Galac's have been very hardy for me.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that's a pretty sweet tank! I like how the transition flows and I think you accomplished the seamlessness you were aiming for. The water section is a little big but nice. About how long has it been up and running?

Great job.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

tank looks great, nice job!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thank you Julio, Devany, and stichb for the kind words.

stichb: the tank has been up for a little less than one year. The water area is definately big but I'm also into aquariums and wanted to make this a true paludarium. I get as much enjoyment from the aquatic animals as the terrestrial.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

WOW! 

I absolutely love your ficus with selaginella draped in between. Get some shots of those puffers when you can! I've searched for the dwarfs for ages but none of the oddball fish ever make it up my way (because they're all illegal) . Your tank is beautiful and your frogs aren't bad either!


----------



## thumperinflorida (Mar 3, 2009)

really nice tank


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

I LOVE it. I also have a multi-species tank that consists of 4 yellow back galacs and 4 pygmy chameleons. Everyone gets along without an issue. I love how much water yours has. Mine was once half land half water but I lose a chameleon like you and decided to go all land.


More pictures!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful tank!

John


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Marinarawr: i will try to get some decent pics of them and put them up but they are extremely small, full grown at half the size of a dime. Here is a link to a website dedicated to these great fish: Dwarf Puffers : Home . If you are located in the US then they are perfectly legal.

NickBoudin, thumperinflorida, and Enlightened Rogue: thanks for the kind words, i'm glad you like it.


----------



## stitchb (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow those are pretty sweet fish! Are they schooling fish or solitary? I've never seen these before! How many do you keep??


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

I have three of them in the tank. From what I understand they are sociable with their own species but not a schooling fish.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

frankpayne32 said:


> Marinarawr: i will try to get some decent pics of them and put them up but they are extremely small, full grown at half the size of a dime. Here is a link to a website dedicated to these great fish: Dwarf Puffers : Home . If you are located in the US then they are perfectly legal.


I apologize if I sounded like I was calling their legality in your state into question. That wasn't my intention . My state has an unrestricted species list that they are not included on, so they're pretty hard to find in these parts.

Don't fret about the pics though . You've already outdone yourself just having such outstanding animals in your lovely setup. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

Marinarawr: No offense taken at all, I didn't read it that way. That stinks about the restriction in your state.

NickBoudin: I went to your website and checked out your terrariums, they are both really great. I especially like the tegu one. I have a boring tank for my old blue tongue but would like to make a nice one like you have.


----------



## mellowvision (Feb 6, 2009)

really nice


----------

